# Lassen wir den Schmuserockern den Vortritt.



## Emmanuel27

Lassen wir den Schmuserockern den Vortritt«, lacht Draven, als ich dann doch einen Blick riskiere.
vielen dank im voraus.


----------



## ayuda?

*Re: Lassen wir den Schmuserockern den Vortritt«, lacht Draven, als ich dann doch einen Blick riskiere.

Yo diríá:*
Que dejemos pasar primero a los *grupis.*..   ríe   Draven, mientras echo un vistazo/mirada
*Schmuserockern* deben de ser algo como =  fans/admiradoras/fanáticas
(se van detrás de una banda/un grupo o cierto miembro de un grupo pop y sienten gran _interés_ por eso, por así decirlo.)


----------



## Frank78

ayuda? said:


> *Schmuserockern* deben de ser algo como =  fans/admiradoras/fanáticas



Nein. Schmuserocker sind alle die, die Softrock spielen, z.B. Bon Jovi, Bryan Adams, Fleetwood Mac etc.


----------



## ayuda?

Gracias, Frank.
Oh, ¡vaya!.....Whoops!... Hoppla!

Era un suposición completamente equivocada.


----------



## Emmanuel27

¿Cómo se diría en español?


----------



## Tonerl

_*Kuschelrock/Softrock/Schmuserock*_
baladas románticas (de rock)


----------

